# Napanee-2nd Leg Seaway Challenge



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Gggggggrrrrrrrrreat*

well it was a super day in Napanee ... great shoot put on... 40 targets wow .. good mix up on the 2 different courses... Good food good friends... And I feel honored to have received a special presentation.. It hangs proudly on my wall of fame... thanks to everyone... great day...


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Who obducted Ted*

And replaced him with this kind worded fella

LOL jus kidding

Had a great time as usual congrats to anyone that shot the upper course with any accuracy to windy

Thanks To Mikey and all other Members for the help and making the shoot a blast as usual.


Tink


----------

